# conditional sentences (type 2 & 3)



## vandad

How can make a conditional sentence (type 2& 3) in Polish ,like these:
1)If I passed the exam,I would/could come with you.
2)If I had passed the exam,I would/could have come with you.


----------



## -Arturo-

vandad said:


> How can make a conditional sentence (type 2& 3) in Polish ,like these:
> 1)If I passed the exam,I would/could come with you.
> 2)If I had passed the exam,I would/could have come with you.



Well, they would probably look the same

CS # 1
1) If i pass the exam I will come with you.
Jeśli zdam egzamin, pójdę z tobą.

2) If I passed the exam, I would come with you.
Jeśli zdałbym egzamin, poszedłbym z tobą.

3) If I had passed the exam, I would have come with you.
Jeśli zdałbym egzamin, poszedłbym z tobą.


You might want to wait for another user to confirm that.


----------



## frenchboy

vandad said:


> How can make a conditional sentence (type 2& 3) in Polish ,like these:
> 1)If I passed the exam,I would/could come with you.
> 2)If I had passed the exam,I would/could have come with you.
> 
> You cannot have a perfect tense verb, then a conditional (grammar).
> 
> If you want: If I pass the exam, I could come with you
> Jeśli/Jeżeli zdam egzamin, pójdę (OR bym mógła pójść) z tobą.
> 
> If you want perfect tense, then you need the conditional perfect afterwards, as in scenario 3 in Arturo's post. [Although technically that's the pluperfect, not perfect ]
> 
> But, yes, I'd confirm Arturo's version


----------



## BezierCurve

The construction of the 3rd conditional in Polish used to differ from the type 2. We used to apply "być" in the past form for that purpose: "gdybym _był_ wiedział", but you can hardly hear it anymore.


----------



## majlo

What do you think about _Gdybym zdał egzamin..._? Don't you think it implies the past to a large extent?

Also, I second BezierCurve's post. I myself try to preserve this _był _in "Polish Past Perfect".


----------



## Gochna

-Arturo- said:


> Well, they would probably look the same
> 
> CS # 1
> 1) If i pass the exam I will come with you.
> Jeśli zdam egzamin, pójdę z tobą.
> 
> 2) If I passed the exam, I would come with you.
> Jeśli zdałbym egzamin, poszedłbym z tobą.
> 
> 3) If I had passed the exam, I would have come with you.
> Jeśli zdałbym egzamin, poszedłbym z tobą.
> 
> 
> You might want to wait for another user to confirm that.




I would say that Arturo is right, but I remember reading somewhere that many Poles use _Jeśli zdałbym egzamin, to bym z Toba poszedł_ to translate both 2nd and 3rd type English conditionals, however the correct seems to be:

If I passed, I would come with you - _Jeśli zdałbym egzamin, poszedłbym z Toba_ - use _Jeśli_ for 2nd conditional

and

_If I had passed, I would have come_ - _Gdybym zdał, poszedłbym z Toba_ - use _Gdyby_ with 3rd conditional

Also, maybe you can find this http://books.google.ca/books?id=m84...&resnum=2&ved=0CAoQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q&f=false helpful.

Regards.


----------



## BezierCurve

Well, all we can find here is just moving the "-bym" suffix around, not really changing from #2 to #3. You could freely switch both translations and they will suit both English sentences.


----------



## Thomas1

Another option:
Gdybym zdał ten egzamin, byłbym poszedł z tobą. (3) If I had passed the exam, I would have come with you.)

This 'byłbym' part is something I use and hear too.


----------

